# Lafuma RSX Recliners (Again)



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Been looking for a pair of RSX recliners for a while. Was going to buy from Go Outdoors but @ £128, lot more than I wanted to pay. Have seen a pair for £169 but Mrs Teemyob don't like the colour!. I think the Burgundy look great.

Anyone have any advice or know any alternatives or cheaper outlest for Lafuma?

Trev.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Trev

we bought ours in France; I understand there is a factory shop in the Calais area?

Ours came from Auchan at St Quentin at £40 each several years ago


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

At Easter we were in Calais and went into the Lafuma factory shop located in Marquesa Avenue(shopping centre next door to Cite de Europe).They were priced at 65 euros each and in all colours

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank folks,

Are yous the Aluminium Chairs Geoff?

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Outlet*



GEMMY said:


> At Easter we were in Calais and went into the Lafuma factory shop located in Marquesa Avenue(shopping centre next door to Cite de Europe).They were priced at 65 euros each and in all colours
> 
> tony


Hello Gemmy,

Would that be >>>Click Here<<<?

Thanks for your help,
Trev.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Thanks*



teemyob said:


> Thank folks,
> 
> Are yous the Aluminium Chairs Geoff?
> 
> Trev.


Hi Trev

not aluminum I'm sure, too heavy for that to be the case 

back end of summer is a good time to buy at Auchan, we bought a pair back for our son, but for choice the factory shop will be favorite 

edit: it was the blue batyline model we got for our son: £40 each 8)


----------

